# Fenix P3D runtimes



## chevrofreak (Jun 1, 2007)

My Pila 168S's are pretty well worn out and all of my 17670's are from dead laptop battery packs, so I won't be doing runtimes with them. I did a few for the hell of it, but I won't be posting them. Maybe if I get some new 17670's to use.

I decided to mark the time until the low power warning kicks in instead of time to 50% brightness because the 50% brightness was is pretty hard to figure out accurately.

This is probably my new favorite Fenix light, and it is also the only Cree XR-E 2x123 light that I know of that will run in regulation on a 17670. I got about an hour on Max with one of my worn out 17670's. When the low power warning kicks in you can just kick it down to a lower level and it will go back into regulation for a while.

So far this light is also the most efficient 2x123 XR-E light I've tested.


----------



## chevrofreak (Jun 1, 2007)

I plan on doing another run on Medium with RCR123's to see if it behaves like that again.


----------



## frosty (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks once again for another great bit of info.

A foot note to other owners. The Led in my P3D is way off centre, but it actually produces the smoothest beam of all my Cree Fenix's.


----------



## Grubbster (Jun 1, 2007)

Very nice graphs Chevro! Excellent runtime. Curses! Now I had to go and buy one of these! Should be here in about 3 days.


----------



## AFAustin (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks, chevro, for your always great work. I was holding out on this one, but you've moved me a little closer. :thinking:


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 1, 2007)

Ahhh, just what I was waiting for! Gracias, muchacho!

:twothumbs


----------



## regulator (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks Chevrofreak. I did an unscientific test with my P3D (natural version) using a single Ultrafire unprotected 17670 cell (just bought from Lighthound). I ran in on High mode for 3 hours before terminating the test because it was late. I do not know how much longer it may have ran before the flicker would start. 

I was able to run in Turbo mode with the cell as well. On high, I was able to run for approximately 2.5 hours (intemittantly checking run in Turbo) before I would see the flicker in Turbo mode. At this point I was still able to run regulated in High for the 3 hours. This really suprised my. I am happy to run the P3D with this cell. According to some information, the P3D is not able to run with a single 17650 cell. This was a suprise. At the end of the test I measured the cell voltage at 3.7 volts.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jun 2, 2007)

Chevrofreak, thanks for the great run time charts. 

What does the low battery warning look like?


----------



## BUZ (Jun 2, 2007)

Great work as always!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevrofreak (Jun 2, 2007)

Art Vandelay said:


> Chevrofreak, thanks for the great run time charts.
> 
> What does the low battery warning look like?



It is a very rapid strobe, but I don't think that the LED is being fully turned off, I think it just cuts the current in half for each pulse.

Even at 60fps my camera couldnt quite capture what it looks like to the human eye, but it gives you an idea. http://lights.chevrofreak.com/videos/Fenix_P3D_low_power_warning.wmv


----------



## JKL (Jun 2, 2007)

:goodjob: Chevrofreak :twothumbs


----------



## qip (Jun 3, 2007)

i dont own a any cr123 lights but was wondering is the rayovac the best of the bateries you can buy in stores or would duracell ultras or E2 lithium123 be better or all the same




nevermind i found your 123 shootout


----------



## techwg (Jun 5, 2007)

My thing is standard cr123's Where ca i see a runtime graph with standard lithium cells?


----------



## Leathermanwave (Jun 5, 2007)

Awsome job Chevrofreak:twothumbs:thumbsup:


----------



## chevrofreak (Jun 5, 2007)

techwg said:


> My thing is standard cr123's Where ca i see a runtime graph with standard lithium cells?



Rayovacs _are_ standard lithium cells.


----------



## techwg (Jun 5, 2007)

chevrofreak said:


> Rayovacs _are_ standard lithium cells.



Thanks, then this helps me alot! now all i need is for a P2D CE version of this runtime and im all happy as larry...


----------



## chevrofreak (Jun 5, 2007)

techwg said:


> Thanks, then this helps me alot! now all i need is for a P2D CE version of this runtime and im all happy as larry...



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/163405


----------



## techwg (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks again, i knew i saw them somewhere but i forgot.


----------



## big beam (Jun 8, 2007)

Well thank you CF!!!
I just had to buy one of these(with the P2D body of course).If this spending spree on lights doesn't stop soon, my kids will never go to colege.
DON


----------



## lukestephens777 (Jun 13, 2007)

Fantastic runtime Charts CF!A coupld of questions what does a 17670 look like? Is it the same length as two x CR123's?Whats the advantage of using a single 17670 instead of two of AW's RCR123's?Now if only i could get one of these from the Japanese dealer, who's offering them with the Q2 Bin emitter and a textured reflector...


----------



## qip (Jun 13, 2007)

i got a question...when anyone does a runtime test do you actually let the light run nonstop till batteries drain or is it done partially and calculated...cuz thinking about it ,low mode on said light shows 80+ hours low mode does that mean you ACTUALLY let it run 80 hours nonstop , then you got to do it for other modes and battery types , that could take months wouldnt it


----------



## chevrofreak (Jun 14, 2007)

lukestephens777 said:


> Fantastic runtime Charts CF!A coupld of questions what does a 17670 look like? Is it the same length as two x CR123's?Whats the advantage of using a single 17670 instead of two of AW's RCR123's?Now if only i could get one of these from the Japanese dealer, who's offering them with the Q2 Bin emitter and a textured reflector...



Yes a 17670 is a single Li-Ion that is the length and diameter of two CR123's. 

The advantage is that they usually have a higher combined capacity than two RCR123's. They work fairly well in the P3D, but the lower voltage makes it not run as long in regulation on Max.



qip said:


> i got a question...when anyone does a runtime test do you actually let the light run nonstop till batteries drain or is it done partially and calculated...cuz thinking about it ,low mode on said light shows 80+ hours low mode does that mean you ACTUALLY let it run 80 hours nonstop , then you got to do it for other modes and battery types , that could take months wouldnt it



I run the lights non-stop, and yes it does take a very long time.


----------



## brightnorm (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a question also: How do you keep the lights from overheating when you test them on max and high?

Brightnorm


----------



## chevrofreak (Jun 14, 2007)

brightnorm said:


> I have a question also: How do you keep the lights from overheating when you test them on max and high?
> 
> Brightnorm



I have a fan blowing on them from about a foot away. I used the highest speed for Max and High, medium speed for Medium, and low for low.

I used to not fan cool the lowest levels, but I use it as a safety precaution incase the light for some strange reason changes to a higher output setting while I'm not at home. I don't want something overheating and potentially exploding.


----------



## taschenlampe (Jun 14, 2007)

My "low-tech" solution for cooling during runtime test’s:





An aluminium board ~ 10” x 14” (normally used to defrost frozen food).
A frying pan - made of aluminium or cast iron – placed upside down will also 
do the job.

A freezer bag with little water to ensure thermal contact between flashlight and 
Aluminium board.
Little water - the flashlight should bear on the board and not float on the bag!

The flashlights stay very cool with this "setup"!


Tom


----------



## BUZ (Jun 18, 2007)

Is it ok to run the p3d in turbo mode for and extended period or are there heat issues?


----------



## kevtanusa (Jun 24, 2007)

Chev, the runtime were for 2x123 and 2x AW750mah lions ?? Can the P3D take the voltage of the 2 lions?


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 24, 2007)

kevtanusa said:


> Chev, the runtime were for 2x123 and 2x AW750mah lions ?? Can the P3D take the voltage of the 2 lions?



Those graphs in the first post are 2xcr123a and 2xrcr123.
Fenix specs state that it's fine with 2xrcr123. It's a buck circuit.
I've tested it up to 16v (unofficial  )


----------



## chevrofreak (Jun 26, 2007)

BUZ said:


> Is it ok to run the p3d in turbo mode for and extended period or are there heat issues?



If you are holding it and it starts getting too hot to hold, turn it off or turn it down a level. If it is mounted somewhere that it will get airflow, like the handlebars of a bicycle then it should be fine, but you can check by touching it to feel how hot it is. If you set it down, feel it occasionally to see if it is too hot to hold. If it is then you should turn it down.


----------



## gunga (Jun 26, 2007)

Chevro, did you ever re-run the medium test with the RCR123s?

Strange results on that one!

:thinking:


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 29, 2007)

4sevens said:


> Those graphs in the first post are 2xcr123a and 2xrcr123.
> Fenix specs state that it's fine with 2xrcr123. It's a buck circuit.
> I've tested it up to 16v (unofficial  )



So one have to power up the P3D up to 16v to get 160lumens? :thinking:


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 29, 2007)

nanotech17 said:


> So one have to power up the P3D up to 16v to get 160lumens? :thinking:



No, please don't spread misinformation.

The P3D is a buck circuit. That means over 4.5-5v max puts out 160.
If you don't know what a buck circuit is, do a search on cpf.
At 16v, it draws a fraction of current compared to 6v, thus greatly
extending the runtime.


----------



## chevrofreak (Jul 2, 2007)

gunga said:


> Chevro, did you ever re-run the medium test with the RCR123s?
> 
> Strange results on that one!
> 
> :thinking:



I did, and the graph was very similar.


----------



## jayflash (Dec 27, 2007)

Chev's results on medium were similar to my light using RCRs on low. With RCR123 cells the low was very noticeable lower than with primary cells. I preferred the lower output, myself. Except for low, all the other levels were close to equal output with either type of 123 cells.

The buck circuit is well regulated, drawing proportionately less current at each level with the higher voltage of the RCR cells.l

BTW, the old P1D is a poor candidate for RCR123 cells. All levels become almost the same in brightness and it draws more current for the same output.


----------

